# Hegner Multicut 1 and Multicut 2S questions



## scott35 (6 Feb 2015)

Hello. I hope to buy a Hegner scrollsaw.

I've looked at the specifications of both models. I now have some questions.

1. The Multicut 2S has table tilt of 12° to the left in addition to 45° to the right as the Multicut 1. How does this help?

2. How many seconds, approximately, is saved by the quick-change blade clamps of the Multicut 2 when compared to the blade clamps of the Multicut 1?

3. Why are both machines offered as 110 volt?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer my questions.

Scott


----------



## Chippygeoff (6 Feb 2015)

I have been using scroll saws for many years and have never had cause to tilt the table but many people do that make items with an inlay or make baskets as just two examples. I think the tilt needed is no more than 5 degrees. 

When blade changing with the quick clamp it just takes a few seconds whereas without the quick clamp you would have to unscrew the top clamp with the clock key to release the blade and then remove the bottom clamp and insert it into the clamp holder to the right side of the table in order the change the blade and then reverse this process to put the new blade back. If you are going to be doing a lot of inside cuts then this would be very time consuming so most of us with Hegners have the quick release clamps.

110v scroll saws are supplied to educational and other government bodies for safety reasons as a lot of these establishments will not allow 240 volt tools and machines to be used.


----------



## scrimper (6 Feb 2015)

Tilting table is useful for bevel sawing, I use it occasionally for relief cut-outs in fretwork, the process was originally called antofret after the Italian priest Rev Antonini who originated the process but as Geoff says you only need a small tilt.

I would be totally lost without the quick clamp it enables blade changes in secs.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (6 Feb 2015)

A very warm welcome to the forum Scott,I hope that Geoff and John have helped.I myself have had the Hegner Multicut 1 for many years,the Quick Blade Clamp I would be lost without it,it is used almost daily. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Ian down london way (6 Feb 2015)

Without the quick clamp, whilst you do have to use a clock key, you don't have to release the bottom holder (and use the bit on the side) unless you are swapping blades. If you just want to thread the existing blade through a drilled hold, to cut yet-another small shaped hole, then you can keep the bottom holder in place. There is also a guide you need to use at the top when using the clock key to try to ensure the blade is central to the holder when you tighten it in place.

Having used both techniques, and imagining myself doing it now, not using a quick release (which also has the advantage of not needing the guide, so its more reliable at getting the blade held in the right place) it takes about 30 seconds to undo and do up a blade (plus threading the blade through the hole, but that's the same with both techniques), and maybe 10 seconds (plus wood moving time) to do it with a quick release knob.

20 seconds may not be much of a saving, but I think how many holes are in the bit of work you are doing.

Personally, I think the ease of holding the blade in the right place which is provided by the quick release is possibly the most significant benefit.


----------



## martinka (6 Feb 2015)

hello Scott, welcome to the forum.

I hadn't realised the Multicut 1 only specified being able to angle the table one. A quick look at the photos shows why - being a smaller saw, there's no room above the motor to angle it the other way. The 2S has enough clearance above the motor to angle it the specified 12 degrees. I have only angled the table once - to make a basket - in two years.

I have never timed the difference between the standard clamp and quick clamp, but going on Ian's figures, you can see I saved quite some time when I cut the loco that had more than 500 internal cuts. The quick clamp can be fitted to the Multicut 1 at a cost of about 20 quid.


----------



## ChrisR (7 Feb 2015)

Welcome to the forum Scott.

All good advice given above, so no need to repeat, same.

You will certainly enjoy your scroll work with a Hegner. I have been using one for many years, on a near daily biases and have never had to replace any parts, excluding blades, which there has been thousands.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## scott35 (7 Feb 2015)

Thanks again to everyone who took the time to answer my questions. I know more now than I did.

I hadn't realized you could add quick-change blade clamps to the Multicut 1.

I will be able to make a more informed decision now as to which of the two models to purchase.

Scott


----------



## scrimper (7 Feb 2015)

Scott' the quick clamp is expensive for what it is and Hegner are well-known for the high prices they charge however you only pay the money for it once and once you use it on your saw you will never need to use the standard clamp on the top again and you will never want to be without it. 
I had the quick clamp with my saw when I bought it in 1999 and have never used anything but the quick clamp in the top.

The main essentials for me when buying a scroll saw are in order below.

1) Variable speed*
2) Quick blade release (Quick clamp)
3) Quick tension release lever
4) Induction motor rather than a universal (carbon brush) Motor

*(Others here have a different opinion on variable speed but personally I find it invaluable when doing delicate work especially on thin materials and it does certainly help people when starting with a scroll saw.)


----------



## gilljc (7 Feb 2015)

My first hegner until just a few weeks ago was a multicut 1 variable speed with 45 degree tilt and came without a flexi hose or a quick clamp, I replaced both, and have never regretted the price for them. I now have a multicut 2 se (I think) anyway, it is bigger , with quick clamp, quick tension release and dual tilting table.
Over the past few years I have used my saw for simple cuts, intricate fretwork, inlay and making candle trays and bowls with bevels in, so I feel I have used all the functions fairly consistently.
Things I would now consider fairly high priority would be the variable speed, the tilting table, although I don't really see the need for dual tilt, if I want my angle in reverse, I just scroll in the opposite direction, the quick clamp makes life much simpler and to my mind is worth the extra cost as is the flexi hose. I am still undecided about the quick tension release, as it is a big hike in price, and on the smaller multicut 1 you can reach the back tension knob, it would be too much of a stretch with the bigger tables


----------



## scrimper (7 Feb 2015)

The quick tension lever is essential for me, my last piece of work had over 130 internal cuts, I don't think I would even attempt it without a quick tension release, for example on my Diamond fretsaw I would have to tighten a knurled knob on every blade change and after about 5 changes your fingers get really sore, on the Hegner just flick the lever and it's done, if I am honest if I had to choose between having the quick release blade clamp or the quick tension lever I would go for the tension lever.


----------



## musomaniac (9 Jun 2015)

where can i get the quick clamp in the uk , i am new to scroll saws , but envisage a lot of internal cuts in the near future


----------



## Paul hd (9 Jun 2015)

musomaniac":3jsftfx4 said:


> where can i get the quick clamp in the uk , i am new to scroll saws , but envisage a lot of internal cuts in the near future


Hegner uk. 
http://www.hegner.co.uk/quick-clamp-for-piercework.html


----------



## Claymore (9 Jun 2015)

http://www.hegner.co.uk/quick-clamp-for-piercework.html


----------



## Claymore (9 Jun 2015)

LOL beat me to it Paul


----------



## Paul hd (10 Jun 2015)

Claymore":32w7g1nn said:


> LOL beat me to it Paul


Haha. I just happened to be looking at that item earlier and still had the window open
It's a first for me to be first with any type of info.


----------

